# Who is your favorite female charachter?



## RESIN CRYPT (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Gang,
Who si your favorite vfemale charachter from the silver screen? Best, Vin


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Ingrid Bergman, "Casablanca." Katherine Hepburn, "Adam's Rib".


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Veronica Lake. I got this thing for the way she wore her hair over her eyes. Sexy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I LOVE 
FAY WRAY!!! 
in...
KING KONG
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)




----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Raquel Welch*

What young man of most of our ages didn't have dreams of pulling the white blood cells off of her in "Fantastic Voyage?? Saving her from evil dinosaurs in 1 Million Years B.C.? YEAH BABY!!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Kind of a lot to choose from! I'd have to go with Veronica Lake as well:









plus virtually any of the "Hammer Hotties" of the 70s, like Yutte Stensgaard: 









or the lovely Madeline Smith:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


>



Very possibly, IMHO, the most beautiful woman, EVAH!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> I LOVE
> FAY WRAY!!!
> in...
> KING KONG
> Mcdee


I loved the see-through clothing she was wearing, too! Woo-hoo! The 1935 film code RUINED ALL THAT!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I loved the see-through clothing she was wearing, too! Woo-hoo! The 1935 film code RUINED ALL THAT!


Yes it was probably hard to keep your eye in the viewfinder back then 









Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Milla Jovovich (Leeloo- Alice Resident Evil), and Kate Bekinsale (Selene) !


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

John P said:


> Very possibly, IMHO, the most beautiful woman, EVAH!


Many years ago, when they re-released a number of Hitchcock films, I saw "Rear Window" for the first time. After the screening, I was staring at the lobby poster with Lady Grace on it. An elderly gentleman leaving the same movie must have read my mind when he stopped and said "She was some woman, wasn't she?"
There are some things that are just inherently true. That's one of them.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Maureen O'Sullivan from Tarzan and his Mate. 

Back in the early '70's a local TV station accidentally played the uncut version of the move during the late show. I was 13 at the time, I started buying TV Guides and for a while I never missed another Tarzan movie after that in hopes of seeing more of the same.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Lt. Ellen Ripley


----------

